# Questions about pregnancy



## GSDMaciemoo (Jun 6, 2012)

My GSD is pregnant. We had a ultrasound done and the vet counted 7-8 puppies. He also said she is about 28-30 days pregnant. BTW this litter is a accident. A friend was dog sitting and her dog got her so I was told. My questions are........How long till her belly gets big? And what are the odds of her absorbing or losing the puppies before they are born? Thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know if it's possible to predict that, but if you don't want her to have this litter you can do a spay termination. http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_pregnancy_termination.html

Otherwise, I'd start planning how you're going to find good homes for the puppies.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So this is her 2nd accidental pregnancy? How did the other whelp go with the single pup?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Usually they start looking fuller, especially with a large litter, after 4.5 weeks. 

Aborting the litter can happen. Friend had her bitch abort her litter 2 weeks before she was due. 

Cassidy's Mom's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I don't know if it's possible to predict that, but if you don't want her to have this litter you can do a spay termination. Pregnancy Termination
> 
> Otherwise, I'd start planning how you're going to find good homes for the puppies.


We do this routinely in rescue and I can tell you it is safe, and the girls didn't mind at all they weren't becoming mamas.


----------

